# der Frühling kommt und ein PIZZAPLAUDER auch ;-)



## Coffee (7. März 2005)

Hallo ihr alle,

 ich glaube es ist mal wieder an der zeit einen neuen termin für den pizzaplauder auszurufen ;-) und hier wäre mein vorschlag:


*FREITAG 18.03.2005* 

Ort: vecchia Osteria

Zeit: 19 Uhr



bitte schreibt wieder in den thread wer kommt, damit ich reservieren kann ;-)


grüße ich freu mich


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (7. März 2005)

aaaah leckerschmecker Pizza!
Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (7. März 2005)

A..ma..Logisch ...bin ..ich ..dabei  

Bin des Wochenende eh in Nürnbersch


----------



## showman (7. März 2005)

Einmal am Start   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Frazer (8. März 2005)

Bin auch mit dabei   

Nur hoff ich mal, dass der Frühling wirklich bald kommt......


----------



## sideshowbob (8. März 2005)

bin sozusagen neu dabei und würde auch gerne kommen


----------



## Coffee (8. März 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> bin sozusagen neu dabei und würde auch gerne kommen



gerne doch. wo die vecchia oseria ist weisst du?


coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (8. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> gerne doch. wo die vecchia oseria ist weisst du?
> 
> 
> coffee



klar doch! raus aus der haustür und 3 mal umfallen


----------



## karstenenh (9. März 2005)

Man glaubt es kaum, aber ich lebe noch, und nun endlich paßt es auch bei mir mal wieder. Will heißen, ich bin dabei.   

Kann man eigentlich auch "nicht aktiv bikende" Gäste mitbringen? So ca. einen?

Karsten


----------



## Coffee (9. März 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Man glaubt es kaum, aber ich lebe noch, und nun endlich paßt es auch bei mir mal wieder. Will heißen, ich bin dabei.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich auch "nicht aktiv bikende" Gäste mitbringen? So ca. einen?
> 
> Karsten




klar, jeder ist willkommen.


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (9. März 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Man glaubt es kaum, aber ich lebe noch, und nun endlich paßt es auch bei mir mal wieder. Will heißen, ich bin dabei.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich auch "nicht aktiv bikende" Gäste mitbringen? So ca. einen?
> 
> Karsten



ui Hulk ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht oder hat derweilen "Alternativsport" getrieben   *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenenh (9. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> ui Hulk ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht oder hat derweilen "Alternativsport" getrieben   *g*



Na ja, wohl eher Winterschlaf als "Alternativsport" oder Alternativsport. Und nun das böse Erwachen: Du bist mir total dicht auf den Fersen!!!    

Hoffentlich bin ich bald wieder so gesund, daß ich keine Ausrede mehr habe, das Radl stehen zu lassen.


----------



## blacksurf (10. März 2005)

@karsten
hehe ja.also beeil dich


----------



## harry kroll (10. März 2005)

hallo leute,

würde auch gerne kommen. wenn ich doch nur meine frau mal überreden könnte. coffee und blacksurf gebt mir da mal einen totsicheren frauentipp.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (10. März 2005)

@harry sag ihr einfach da gibt es charmante Italiener die bedienen
es wird nicht nur übers biken geredet, die Pizza und die Salate schmecken wirklich hervorragend und wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter egal ob Bikerin oder nicht


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. März 2005)

oh wie geil darf ich dann auch meinen Notgeilen Schwulen Freund mitbringen?
würde auch gern kommen wenn ich nur diese faule schwuchtel dazu überreden könnte. Alti u. Franzer Gebt mir mal nen todsicheren Männatip


----------



## ryohazuki (15. März 2005)

Servus!

Hab das gleiche Problem wie harry. Ich schaue mal ob es klappt. Sie plant nämlich die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Treffen und ich bin der letzte, der es erfährt! Hoffe ihr kennt mich noch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. März 2005)

Kann leider nicht, bin an dem WE nicht da, treib mich in der Straubinger Gegend rum!!

Nächstes Mal wieder!!


----------



## Frazer (15. März 2005)

Muss wohl oder übel absagen.... die liebe Arbeit...   

Also rechnet mal nicht mir, sollte ich es trotzdem (irgendwie) schaffen, dann tauch ich auf.


----------



## Beelzebub (16. März 2005)

aaaaaaaah ist ja schon übermorgen. na ich denke das schaffe ich das ich kommen kann.

coffee: rechne mich mal mit ein bitte


----------



## Coffee (17. März 2005)

hallo ihr ;-)

also die "ja ich komme" leute sind gezählte 8, + summe x "mal sehen, vielelicht" ;-)

ich habe reserviert, wie immer.


bis morgen

grüße cofffee


----------



## sideshowbob (19. März 2005)

scheee wars   

ich hoffe das gibts mal wieder ...

grüße


----------



## Coffee (19. März 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> scheee wars
> 
> ich hoffe das gibts mal wieder ...
> 
> grüße




klaro, gibbet regelmäßig ;-))

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (20. März 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> scheee wars
> 
> ich hoffe das gibts mal wieder ...
> 
> grüße



logisch
apropos Biken gehen 
wir waren heute rennradelnmach mal deinen Renner flott   
oder schliesse dich an bei unserer Osterausfahrt!


----------



## sideshowbob (20. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> logisch
> apropos Biken gehen
> wir waren heute rennradelnmach mal deinen Renner flott
> oder schliesse dich an bei unserer Osterausfahrt!



renner ist wieder flott nachdem ich endlich den glassplitter aus dem reifen gepopelt habe 
nur ich war heute nicht wirklich flott ... hatte noch etwas restblut im alkohol von gestern 


und bis wann müsstest ihr wegen ostern bescheid wissen?


----------



## Coffee (21. März 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> renner ist wieder flott nachdem ich endlich den glassplitter aus dem reifen gepopelt habe
> nur ich war heute nicht wirklich flott ... hatte noch etwas restblut im alkohol von gestern
> 
> 
> und bis wann müsstest ihr wegen ostern bescheid wissen?



hi ;-)

also wegen oster sonntag würde 1 - 2 tage vorher reichen. wegen autos ;-) aber wir bringen dich dann schon irgendwo unter *gg*

soll ich dir mal telnummer per pm schicken?

grüße coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (21. März 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi ;-)
> 
> also wegen oster sonntag würde 1 - 2 tage vorher reichen. wegen autos ;-) aber wir bringen dich dann schon irgendwo unter *gg*
> 
> ...



ja gerne! ich schau was ich wegen ostersonntag machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

